# Sex-related question/advice



## leighcy (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed here before, but my current situation makes me compelled to ask this here before I drive myself crazy.

For the women, have any of you found any man you've been with to be too small to penetrate you fully? If so, how small is too small? Or is that never a problem? Of course, knowing your size and his would help, but.. I just have some concerns about this. What positions do you recommend for someone around 350 lbs?

And for the men, for women around 350 lbs, have you ever had any problems penetrating fully? What are the best positions for women of this size?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I think I'm stressing myself out more than I need to about this. At least, I hope so. Everything else in my situation is perfect. I'm just worried about this one thing. 

I've never had a problem having sex before, but something happened tonight that gave me pause and concern. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Leighcy,

There are some great links here at Dimensions on the issue of Fat Sex http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/positions/fat_sex.html Another great spot is http://www.rotunda.com/people/yohannon/fat_position.html

Personally I know that this is something that I never really experienced till I got to about 290 lbs. It was a bit unnerving at first for me and for the guy. We had a good sense of humor and quickly found that a good pillow under my butt or his did the trick. I wont go into detail about positions but many work very well. I have also thought it might be fun to try that SEX PILLOW (basically a couple of cloth covered wedges) that they sell in Adult toy stores and online. They make them to fit your height and weight ranges I believe...either that or widths. Where there is a will, there is a way. 

I would also encourage you to just have fun and don't build expectations. Think of it as an experiment of how to fit the both of you together into as many different angles and positions as possible. Enjoy the wonderful things that size brings to the bedroom....like shaking, jiggling,squishing,massage, etc. Also the abundance of fat can create wonderful other types of sex if you and your partner feel good about each other and yourselves. Big breasts can be a good spot for breast sex...a big beautiful butt crack can be a perfect place to launch his pocket rocket, bouncy bellies can be a soft spot to land a hard mallet.....you get the picture.  The wonderful things about being big, soft, fat, and fluffy can add a great amount of playfulness and creativity to your relationship. Don't let your size stop you from being sexy and naughty. From what I know, most men love when a woman (regardless of size) flaunt and flirt with their bodies and their sexuality in a relationship. That bum or belly he is trying to get around or over can add erotic interest and fantasy to the sex. Afterall, I have heard people say, 'Sex is really 80% in our Brains'.

Have fun and dont sweat the big things 



Tarella


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.sexuality.org/sextoys.html <--- this site seems to be rather informative. 

What Tarella mentioned earlier: "We had a good sense of humor and quickly found that a good pillow under my butt or his did the trick. I wont go into detail about positions but many work very well. I have also thought it might be fun to try that SEX PILLOW (basically a couple of cloth covered wedges that they sell in Adult toy stores and online). Where there is a will, there is a way." 

I'll just say that pillows are wonderful. *lol*

Both, my wife and I love making use of them. Wedges can cost lots of money. 

p.s. and just a thought (off topic) wedges are also used in X-ray and Nursing Homes. hahaha


----------



## Donna (Jan 16, 2006)

Hanne Blank's book, _Big Big Love_ has loads of information about recomended positions, and lot of great advice for both big people and anyone whose involved with them. Her discussion is crass at times, but right on the mark in my opinon.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Hanne Blank's book, _Big Big Love_ has loads of information about recomended positions, and lot of great advice for both big people and anyone whose involved with them. Her discussion is crass at times, but right on the mark in my opinon.




Right on the mark is never crass, I say. Graphic maybe, but...


Jes, MSU, ADL.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

There are so many positons a fat woman and her partner can use I wouldn't think it would be a problem. I've been with little guys and REALLY BIG guys and it was always possible to get full penetration - the position may have had to be different but it always worked. 

Have fun and be patient and remember sex is supposed to be fun!


----------



## NFA (Jan 16, 2006)

Tarella makes an extremely good point about the importance of not having too much in the way of expectations. This is something both people need to be aware of. Somethings might not work well with two particular bodies, but that's not a bad thing. Sex is unique with every two people and that's a good thing. The important thing is to keep a good humor about it and experiment to find what works for you. Even with two women who seem to be very much alike, the same positions might not work with both. Sometimes, missionary might be fine, other times not. Sometimes, Doggie style is perfect, other times the respective heights just can't line up comfortably.

One thing I'd suggest that I've had very positive experiences with is with the woman laying down on her side and the man entering from behind or behind with the woman raising her upper leg. This is especially good of the woman (or man, or both for that matter) has a big belly. It provides very good access while also putting the two individuals in a position where they can look at each other, which some folks like. Also gives the man very good access to run his hands around the woman's body and usually the woman will be able to reach out to some degree as well. While it will put pressure on the man's knees, this can be a very comfortable position for the woman. But do check out the sites mentioned. Lots of good ideas and just don't be afraid to try and fail. You'll find what works for you.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

I chime in with you NFA. Actually a new favorite of mine is to be on my side with my upper leg up, and my partner straddling my thigh(that is resting on the bed) with his legs, his butt resting on my upper thigh. It also adds to his pleasure by everything NFA has mentioned and his perineum receives lots of stimulation and pressure as well if you like that sort of thing. I also like how he can touch my belly, breasts, face, hair, hips, bum, thighs and how I can touch a lot of him. Sometimes I would lift up my lower thigh do put pressure on his hidden G spot. It is all good good gooood. To add variety to that the woman, once in position, can turn over more so onto her tummy and wiggle her butt, this adds to his pleasure and hers for variety.

Relax, have fun, and take your time getting in and out of the positions...you don't want to have to see a chiropractor the next day or knock him out with your feet*grins*.

Tarella


----------



## NFA (Jan 16, 2006)

Very good suggestion, Tarella. I meant to mention that variation on the woman on her side position as its one I've really enjoyed. Its not going to always work between two different bodies, but well worth trying as its a position I'm not sure many people think of on their own. I discovered it very organically after reading about the position I described earlier. After having good experiences with that, it just made sense to try it a little differently. You can't be afraid to do that with a partner and you have to be prepared that something might just not work. I did really like the position as Tarella describes it because it offers especially good access to the woman's belly and being a belly man, that really pleased me. :-D You'd think missionary might be better, but I've always had to use my hands for balance which gives me very little opportunity to feel my partner. Doggie style, while freeing my hands, limits my scope and completely keeps my partner from being able to do or see anything. Straddling a thigh while she's on her side really had fantastic results. I know I'm sounding a touch clinical here, which is deliberate, but its really a position I'm glad to have in my repertoire. In my experience, I think its the most intimate and enjoyable position I've tried. But, don't take my word for it. Your experience may be very different, and that's just fine.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2006)

Another vote for the "man straddle lower leg while girl on side" position (I wish it had a catchy name). I've recommended it many times in similar threads, and I stand by it.... I think it addresses many issues of size (both too much and not enough in both partners), and is very intimate still... it's good all around.


----------



## NFA (Jan 17, 2006)

One thing to note with the MSLLWGOS position (I don't imagine that qualifies as catchy) that I should have mentioned earlier is that it MAY make a difference what side the woman is laying down on. The body is a wonderous and lovely thing, but it is not symetrical. If you don't hit on it the right spot imediately, do turn over because it could be that laying on your other side will just work better.

So basically, side does matter.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> So basically, side does matter.



Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Another vote for the "man straddle lower leg while girl on side" position (I wish it had a catchy name). I've recommended it many times in similar threads, and I stand by it.... I think it addresses many issues of size (both too much and not enough in both partners), and is very intimate still... it's good all around.




We should try to name it. Like Dan Savage did with Pegging last year, or the year before.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 17, 2006)

How about Jockey positioning or Jockeying position? The guy is straddled over a lucious thigh and has free access to lean forward and race to the finish line. 

lol
Tarella


----------



## Emma (Jan 17, 2006)

I need pictures! LOL

I can't figure out in my head how it works.


----------



## NFA (Jan 17, 2006)

I might suggest just simply calling it the "side straddle" position. Something just doesn't seem right about a smilie which substitutes a BBW for a horse. hehe

I'll see if I can come up with a G-rated graphic representation for CurvyEm this evening. I had a hard time figuring it out at first, too. In the meantime, here's a detailed explanation of the approach...

The woman lies down on a bed on either her right or left side. The man will approach her from behind while kneeling. The woman will then raise her upper thigh (the one she is not laying on), probably both up and out a little so that the man can position himself while kneeling with his butt resting on the lower thigh. From here, he'll enter the woman and away we go.


----------



## hourglass (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm 361 at the moment and was 378. I haven't noticed a problem and i've been with men of all sizes. My bf of 10 years must just be experienced enough cause he doesn't seem to have any problem at all and he's only 6 inches...i've been with guys that were bigger who had more trouble...they say they only are with bbws but they have no clue how to please me...I have found that guys that are also overweight seem to have a little trouble with me, my bf is about 205 so we do fine...our favorite position is doggy or with me on top. I've tried it on my side or on my back and don't get penetration as deeply...good luck honey, hopefully you will find the position that works for you.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> I might suggest just simply calling it the "side straddle" position. Something just doesn't seem right about a smilie which substitutes a BBW for a horse. hehe
> 
> I'll see if I can come up with a G-rated graphic representation for CurvyEm this evening. I had a hard time figuring it out at first, too. In the meantime, here's a detailed explanation of the approach...
> 
> The woman lies down on a bed on either her right or left side. The man will approach her from behind while kneeling. The woman will then raise her upper thigh (the one she is not laying on), probably both up and out a little so that the man can position himself while kneeling with his butt resting on the lower thigh. From here, he'll enter the woman and away we go.



I don't know--sex is all about riding, if you think about the ole blues singers. your rider was your lover, etc. etc.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a great thread, brought back memories and had me giggling




Tarella said:


> How about Jockey positioning or Jockeying position? The guy is straddled over a lucious thigh and has free access to lean forward and race to the finish line.



Soon BBW everywhere will be saying "Hey baby, wanna be my jockey?"


----------



## FitChick (Jan 17, 2006)

My favorite position was doggie style, which was GREAT when I was 300...but since I lost weight its been a bit painful. I don't know why. Its not that my husband is HUGE....he's actually average sized. But maybe all the fat cushioned it so it didn't hurt?? For this reason, I liked sex better when I was bigger.


----------



## NFA (Jan 17, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I need pictures! LOL
> 
> I can't figure out in my head how it works.



I have no clue if this would help, but this is a demonstration of the position with the aid of fully clothed action figures. Its not the best representation, as Jessica Alba is not exactly a BBW, but I think you might get the idea. Or my visualization could be completely unhelpful. Click on the picture to see its full-size.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> This is a great thread, brought back memories and had me giggling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone said this to me the other week...crap...what was it...Oh. There's this guy at my gym who I like. He's adorable. And he's tiny. So I call him Tiny. ANd my friend was joking about how he could ride me, like a jockey. ANd the thought of it sent me into paroxyms of laughter.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> I have no clue if this would help, but this is a demonstration of the position with the aid of fully clothed action figures. Its not the best representation, as Jessica Alba is not exactly a BBW, but I think you might get the idea. Or my visualization could be completely unhelpful. Click on the picture to see its full-size.



LOL... you should get enough rep for that picture to send you straight to the top. That is hysterical, and pretty damn accurate considering it's action figures.


----------



## NFA (Jan 18, 2006)

You know, is it just me, or is it weird that only two FA's at this site seem to have anything to offer on this subject?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 18, 2006)

NFA said:


> You know, is it just me, or is it weird that only two FA's at this site seem to have anything to offer on this subject?



It's possible the rest of them are virgins or have forgotten how?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2006)

That pic is priceless!!!!!!

A variation on that position that Wayne and I like isd my laying on my side pulling my legs up toward my tummy as far as I can (bent at the knee). He then is on his knees behind me and pushes with his legs against my thighs and enters me from behind.

Is that clear??? :doh: 



NFA said:


> I have no clue if this would help, but this is a demonstration of the position with the aid of fully clothed action figures. Its not the best representation, as Jessica Alba is not exactly a BBW, but I think you might get the idea. Or my visualization could be completely unhelpful. Click on the picture to see its full-size.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 18, 2006)

NFA said:


> You know, is it just me, or is it weird that only two FA's at this site seem to have anything to offer on this subject?



I would gladly offer advice except I have none as I am indeed a virgin. However, this has been a helpful and entertaining thread. Your demonstration picture with the Fantastic Four action figures is indeed hysterical. Thanks for the laugh and the education.


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

NFA said:


>


 
Your representation reminds me of the cowboys coming out of the shoot at a rodeo, raising their arm for balance while riding a wild bronco... or of a guy trying to ride a mechanical bull! "Yee haw!" Wonder if he can stay on for the full eight seconds? 

On a more serious note. There is a variation of that position where the female extends and raises the leg she is not laying on and rests it on his right shoulder. This allows him to be even closer making for deeper penetration and he can also balance himself by leaning against her leg. Doing so allows both of his hands to be free for manual stimulation of the female.

I'm pretty sure your representation is referred to as the scissors position by some experts.

Another hint for very deep penetration: If the male is of similar height or shorter than the female, while doing it in the doggie style position, the male actually climbs up on the back of the females calves... his knees and lower legs are on the back of the females calves and lower legs... he can either wrap his arms around her waist to play with her belly or or breasts, or he can stay upright while firmly pressing down on her lower back, buttocks, or hips.

Angel, the SSBBW sexpert


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

NFA said:


> You know, is it just me, or is it weird that only two FA's at this site seem to have anything to offer on this subject?


It's just never been a problem...may be the way I am built.


----------



## NFA (Jan 18, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I would gladly offer advice except I have none as I am indeed a virgin.



Well, so that's one excuse. Honestly, guys, I know this might not be an "erotic" sex discussion, but male input can be valuable for all parties.

(Geez, gotta remember everything's gonna sound like a dirty joke in this thread)

One hopes its not that most men just haven't put that much thought into the functional issues of love making. Worth paying attention fellas. There are more positions than just the 2.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

2? Up and down?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't forget the 3rd. 

Hallway sex.... when you pass in the hall and say F***k You! 

 Doesn't last long but can be fulfilling


----------



## toni (Jan 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Another vote for the "man straddle lower leg while girl on side" position (I wish it had a catchy name). I've recommended it many times in similar threads, and I stand by it.... I think it addresses many issues of size (both too much and not enough in both partners), and is very intimate still... it's good all around.



I think I am picturing the same position. Girl on side, guy resting on girls leg(or in between), other leg is over guys shoulder type thing...Kinda sorta maybe?

This position and doggystye are the best when it comes to deep penetration. I can still remember the first time I tried this position, dude :wubu: hit spots I didn't even know I had. :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

toni said:


> I think I am picturing the same position. Girl on side, guy resting on girls leg(or in between), other leg is over guys shoulder type thing...Kinda sorta maybe?
> 
> This position and doggystye are the best when it comes to deep penetration. I can still remember the first time I tried this position, dude :wubu: hit spots I didn't even know I had. :bow:



Yup, I prefer the upper leg to be up on the guys shoulder as well... it's more comfortable for me (or even if he puts his hand on my calf for leverage, it's just more help so I don't have to hold my leg up).


----------



## BBW_SEEKRNJ (Jan 18, 2006)

Put your ankles on his shoulders. That should make him feel bigger inside you, or at least I've heard.. 

Hope that can help.


----------



## toni (Jan 18, 2006)

BBW_SEEKRNJ said:


> Put your ankles on his shoulders. That should make him feel bigger inside you, or at least I've heard..
> 
> Hope that can help.



Classic missionary position!!! Can't fail with that one, you never tried it before?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 18, 2006)

This thread _really_ makes me miss my boyfriend.

Awesome demonstration pic, NFA!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't forget the 4th one -- Doggy style....She rolls over and plays dead while he sits up and begs all night! 

NFA -- loved the pic! Brought back memories of what I used to make Ken do to Barbie 

Gena


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 19, 2006)

NFA said:


> Well, so that's one excuse. Honestly, guys, I know this might not be an "erotic" sex discussion, but male input can be valuable for all parties.
> 
> (Geez, gotta remember everything's gonna sound like a dirty joke in this thread)
> 
> One hopes its not that most men just haven't put that much thought into the functional issues of love making. Worth paying attention fellas. There are more positions than just the 2.



Obviously I can't speak for anyone but I've been given the impression that not all men really think hard when it comes to sex. Some apparently just... Well, hump and be done with it, and not do much or anything for the lady, which is rather sad if that is true about some or most men. I would think that with "FAs" it would be rather the opposite though, what with all the extra soft body surfaces to explore and enjoy on a big partner. 

So did I just contradict myself...?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 19, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> This is a great thread, brought back memories and had me giggling
> 
> Soon BBW everywhere will be saying "Hey baby, wanna be my jockey?"


 Put's a new twist on Ginuwine's *Pony*, eh?

I have nothing constructive to add, other than to say that threads like this reinforce my love for this place, as I sit quietly in my corner taking it all in.


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Obviously I can't speak for anyone but I've been given the impression that not all men really think hard when it comes to sex. Some apparently just... Well, hump and be done with it, and not do much or anything for the lady, which is rather sad if that is true about some or most men. I would think that with "FAs" it would be rather the opposite though, what with all the extra soft body surfaces to explore and enjoy on a big partner.
> 
> So did I just contradict myself...?


Thrift....they may talk that way with other guys, but some are so loving and considerate in bed....it takes your breath away. Repeatedly.


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Thrift....they may talk that way with other guys, but some are so loving and considerate in bed....it takes your breath away. Repeatedly.




Jane's dude GOT IT GOIN' AWN.


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been lucky enough to know some GREAT men. Note this is a contrast thing, because I've known others that wouldn't have cared whether it was me or a donut.


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> I've been lucky enough to know some GREAT men. Note this is a contrast thing, because I've known others that wouldn't have cared whether it was me or a donut.



*snicker*

ok, that's funny.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Hanne Blank's book, _Big Big Love_ has loads of information about recomended positions, and lot of great advice for both big people and anyone whose involved with them. Her discussion is crass at times, but right on the mark in my opinon.




Excellent book!!! My husband and I are relatively the same weight, have big bellies and enjoy sex thoroughly!! This is an excellent book to read for anyone of size, and yes she is crass, but sweet and to the point! She helped put a lot of fears away for me, as my husband is the first BHM Id ever been with. Hes also the best lover Ive ever had and I rate our sex life being fantastic, because we listen to one another and create an environment that is comfortable to share. I do agree about support pillows--they can add to the pleasure as well as adding much needed height. 

Oh and the old saying IS very much TRUE: its not the size of the ship, its the motion of the ocean!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm going to have to add a vote against the woman-on-side thing. My fiance and I tried it once and she accidentally kicked me in the face. Kinda turned me off to the whole thing >.<

But doggy style can be good. Especially as I have scoliosis and the uprightness helps to abate the pain. But it's not as intimate, since we don't see each others' faces... which is sad.

=Divals


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Excellent book!!! My husband and I are relatively the same weight, have big bellies and enjoy sex thoroughly!! This is an excellent book to read for anyone of size, and yes she is crass, but sweet and to the point! She helped put a lot of fears away for me, as my husband is the first BHM Id ever been with. Hes also the best lover Ive ever had and I rate our sex life being fantastic, because we listen to one another and create an environment that is comfortable to share. I do agree about support pillows--they can add to the pleasure as well as adding much needed height.
> 
> Oh and the old saying IS very much TRUE: its not the size of the ship, its the motion of the ocean!


But one hates to get caught in a gale with only a dinghy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Divals said:


> I'm going to have to add a vote against the woman-on-side thing. My fiance and I tried it once and she accidentally kicked me in the face. Kinda turned me off to the whole thing >.<
> 
> But doggy style can be good. Especially as I have scoliosis and the uprightness helps to abate the pain. But it's not as intimate, since we don't see each others' faces... which is sad.
> 
> =Divals



Well, that would be sort of like me saying "Don't do missionary, because I did it, and we were really close to the headboard, so my head smashed into it a few times. I found that distracting, so no missionary for me."

It was an _accident_... lol, next time make it like the police who put their hands on your head when you get in the back of the car...guide her leg, don't just let her whip it over.... sheesh. 

LOL


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 19, 2006)

Well soooorrry x.x

but a kick in the face is a bit different than being too close to a headboard. >.<

=Divals


----------



## NFA (Jan 19, 2006)

Divals said:


> Well soooorrry x.x
> 
> but a kick in the face is a bit different than being too close to a headboard. >.<
> 
> =Divals



Its not like the kick to the face is a fundamental part of the position, though. Not unless I've really misunderstood things.

When you've got two bodies intwined, accidents will happen. Can't let that discourage you. I was nearly knocked out once from an accidental kick (or maybe it was a knee) while in the process of relations. Can't recall if it was before or after or during, but obviously I didn't bother to remember what I was doing so as not to do it again. Sex is a contact sport. Gotta take some bumps and bruises sometimes.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 19, 2006)

NFA said:


> Sex is a contact sport. Gotta take some bumps and bruises sometimes.



Well why didn't anyone say so! I'll wear hockey equipment for my first time.
...


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 19, 2006)

NFA said:


> Its not like the kick to the face is a fundamental part of the position, though. Not unless I've really misunderstood things.
> 
> When you've got two bodies intwined, accidents will happen. Can't let that discourage you. I was nearly knocked out once from an accidental kick (or maybe it was a knee) while in the process of relations. Can't recall if it was before or after or during, but obviously I didn't bother to remember what I was doing so as not to do it again. Sex is a contact sport. Gotta take some bumps and bruises sometimes.



One time I got an extremely bad cramp in the back of my leg just at the moment of climax. It was really weird.

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

I have taken more bumps to the head than a crash test dummy.

nothing beats an old colleague of mine, though. She had a ...visitor at our place of employment during hte swing shift, once. She had nowhere to...entertain her guest (one of our clients, btw!) and so they used the floor.

In the morning, we all saw a hole in the bottom of the boss' office door. From Joy's head.

hahaha. teh awesome.


----------



## NFA (Jan 19, 2006)

Divals said:


> One time I got an extremely bad cramp in the back of my leg just at the moment of climax. It was really weird.
> 
> =Divals



One hopes it didn't scare you off from climax like the kick did!

Yeah, that's happened to me. Its weird, but it happens. Sex is a very physical activity, so stuff is going to happen. You just collect yourself, and head back into the breach.

Wait, that's gonna have a different meaning in this thread, isn't it?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, I am new here. Been reading for a couple days now, but this is my very first post!  But i just wanted to add that I am about 330 and my bf is maybe 300. We have found a couple positions that seem to work better for us than others, but we are willing to try and dont let our sizes stop us! 

My favorite and what seems to work best for both of us is doggie, but we have also had a lot of luck with a kind of spooning position where I lie in front of him with my back to him. He enters from the rear. I can scoot forward so that I am almost at a 90 degree angle to him and he can penetrate pretty deeply then. I can also wrap my legs around him so I can pull myself closer if I want.

Missionary doesnt really work for us, but it pull my legs up and hold my a knees that works ok, but bellies can get in the way. This works well if I lie on the very edge of the bed.

How is THIS for an intro post?! lol I feel myself blushing a little! lol Anyway, I am enjoying reading all the posts. Hopefully I will post a lil more in the future.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 20, 2006)

NFA said:


> One hopes it didn't scare you off from climax like the kick did!



No, it was right during the climax. That's why it was super weird. I didn't know if I was in extreme pleasure or extreme pain. x.x

=Divals


----------



## Jane (Jan 20, 2006)

Divals said:


> No, it was right during the climax. That's why it was super weird. I didn't know if I was in extreme pleasure or extreme pain. x.x
> 
> =Divals


Strangely enough, with humans, sometimes that line is blurred.


----------

